# 2013 R5 specs - any upgrades needed?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

R5 Road Bike - Cervélo 

I am thinking about a SRAM red R5. the link I attached shows the standard equipment...I would put my dura ace rims on it. Any other items look like they need to be replaced? I love my RS so this will be in addition to it. I may also try different rims but I love the C24s.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I like the R5 Red setup. If I do ever get one I'd only upgrade the wheelset and saddle.


----------

